# cleaning ACL bottle



## diggincajun (Aug 15, 2007)

Can anyone tell me the proper way to clean ACL painted bottle without hurting the paint on it. PLEASE help just came into alot of ACL and need to clean them.
 Thanks
 Kim


----------



## capsoda (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey Kim, Are they backed on enamel or painted on? I use a bakeing soda paste on enamel and paint but you have to be very gentile with paint and the label must be in good shape and not flaking.


----------



## diggincajun (Aug 16, 2007)

Hello Warren and thanks for the info. Most are soda bottles from the 30's and 40's how do you tell if they are emamel or baked. I'm aware that if is already starting to rip that, that is a problem. Do I soak the whole bottle with this solution and let them sit awhile in it?
 Thanks 
 Kim


----------



## diggincajun (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey Warren, I went to your website, do you know a guy named Tom King from Ft. Myers?


----------



## Humabdos (Aug 28, 2007)

[&:]


----------

